# Best Bang for Buck for CPU/Motherboard



## Atrosity

I am looking to build a 64 bit quadcore ddr3 computer, for what is out there...what is the best bang for buck...something that has a great speed at the price...

The goals for my pc would be a media center and for gaming.


----------



## sniperchang

budget?


----------



## Atrosity

This is just going to be on going project...


----------



## daisymtc

No idea about your budget, just suggest some with good value for money...

Athlon IIx 4 630/ Phenom II x4 955
ASRock M3A770DE/ ASRock M3A785GMH/128M/ MSI 790X-G45

core i3 530 + GIGABYTE GA-H55M-UD2H

Core i5 750 + ASRock P55 Pro/ MSI P55-GD65

Core i7 930 + ASRock X58 Extreme/ GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R


----------



## Atrosity

wow great response, I am lovin the price/power it has!


----------



## Gabe63

Best bang for the buck deal that I know of right now. Ends tonight. i3-530 is DC with HT.

http://www.frys.com/product/6214500


----------



## 87dtna

The I5 750 with the P55 Extreme is THE best bang for the buck speedy quad system hands down.  The P55 pro is $25 cheaper, but doesn't do 8x/8x SLI/crossfire.  Thats worth $25.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215&cm_re=I5_750-_-19-115-215-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7172&cm_re=P55_extreme-_-13-157-172-_-Product

As far as memory, well best bang for the buck is probably G.Skill rip jaws, 2x2gb ddr3-1600 cas 7 for $115-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=g.skill_rip_jaws-_-20-231-303-_-Product


I went from a Phenom II quad at 3.8ghz on an AM3 board with DDR3 ram to the I5 750 at 4ghz 24/7, there is NO comparison when it comes to speed the I5 just owns the Phenom II quads even at lower clock speeds.

Also the I5 750 is a BEAST for gaming.  I never went over 20% cpu usage playing COD WAW, it laughed at games.


----------

